# Amitriptyline/Elavil and decesed sex drive ?



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, I'm a male 21 with IBS-D with main symptoms being severe abdominal pain and diarrhea. I started Elavil (Amitriptyline) 10mg a week ago and has been helping a great deal with the pain, only problem now is I have a deceased sex drive a few days after taking, i just feel a drastic reduction in my libido and at my age its quite a troubling and worrying side effect. I feel like I'm in a catch 22 situation stomach pain or no sex life, My doctor said amitriptyline is the most effective anti-depressant for IBS and as no other treatment has worked for me e.g antispasmodics, fiber drinks, pro-biotics.... I feel like this is my last option. I'm expected to double my dose to 20 mg tonight and 30 mg next week which will make matters much worse I'm guessing.Will this side effect wear off with continued treatment ??Is there anything which will boost my sex drive/intrest (preferably not Viagra) ??


----------



## mike-123 (Nov 20, 2011)

When I started Amitriptyline, I had the drowsiness side effect. It wore off a week or 2 later so hopefully your side effect will as well.Sorry that it's not a straight answer.


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

mike-123 said:


> When I started Amitriptyline, I had the drowsiness side effect. It wore off a week or 2 later so hopefully your side effect will as well.Sorry that it's not a straight answer.


better then nothing what mg were you on ??


----------



## mike-123 (Nov 20, 2011)

leebe20 said:


> better then nothing what mg were you on ??


Started on one 10mg per night, then up too two 10mg per night. I had the same side effect when I bumped up the dose but it didn't last as long.


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

mike-123 said:


> Started on one 10mg per night, then up too two 10mg per night. I had the same side effect when I bumped up the dose but it didn't last as long.


yeh that is what my doctor told me to do...Did it help your IBS ?


----------

